# DirecTV Boom Lifts Hughes Electronics



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hughes Electronics Corp., the General Motors Corp.-owned satellite television service, on Monday posted stronger first-quarter cash flow and revenues boosted by an increase in subscribers to its DirecTV service.

DirecTV's U.S. satellite television service added 342,000 subscribers during the quarter, above its expectations of 325,000 additions announced just a month ago. At the same time, it was able to boost its cash flow, by cutting marketing costs and reducing customer turnover.

*MORE*


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I wonder if the Yes network had anything to do with this.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *I wonder if the Yes network had anything to do with this. *


I suspect that Yes had an effect in the New York area, but on a larger scale it may be the percepton that DirecTV equipment is more stable, with this winter's Dishplayer fiasco, & problems with the 501. With the cheap DirecTivos & other receiver deals there have been mass defections to DirecTV.

Picture quality also may have been a consideation too. With DirecTV's spotbeam up & running since December 27, 2001 they have been able to improve their PQ faster. Also they have it so that all of the locals can be received on one dish. many people just don't want to deal with multi-dishes for locals.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hmmm, without seeing Dish Network's numbers, your comments that D* has taken subs from E* seems premature. It seems that both DBS providers have been doing quite well in the new subscriber area for the last few quarters, with losses to cable instead. 

E* has an earnings conference call set for 5-2-2002, so it will be interesting to see how Dish Network fares.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Lee635 :hi: welcome to DBStalk.COM!

You are quite correct in your statement. Dish has not announced any numbers yet.

Its going to be an interesting next few months for the DBS industry / hobby

Again welcome!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

According to an article in today's local newspaper, both E* and D* dealers in the New York City area have been reporting brisk sales, probably because of the increased exposure of satellite TV due to the YES mess. There's a D* ad in the newspaper just about every day trying to convince Cablevision subscribers to drop their service for D*.


----------

